# My First Salmon Smoke



## macbillybob (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a big fillet of salmon at Costco yesterday. Brined it then smoked it today. Apple with a bit of Pecan. It is too good for words. (yes you will see that I taste tested a piece)


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry forgot to add 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love me some smoked salmon!


----------



## treegje (Apr 21, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2010)

Macbillybob,
You gotta be loving that!

You got the exact same color I get with mine.

You must get some of these----------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks for showing,
Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 21, 2010)

I love smoked salmon! Looks like you did a great job.


----------



## hernando (Apr 21, 2010)

That salmon looks good.

I gotta tell you, I ain't a texas fan but hat is an awesom little smokehouse you got there.


----------



## macbillybob (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea, I was concerned for a while there but the color developed just like I was looking for.
I glazed 4 pieces with Dutch's maple glaze. I added some Sambal to spice it up a little. I think that is a hit also.


----------



## freshmeat (Apr 21, 2010)

This looks very tasty!  I would like to try this.

What were the details of the smoke?  Temp of chamber, how long, did you pull at specific internal temp?


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking Salmon...Looking so good i wish I had a piece.


----------



## macbillybob (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out the post by Bearcarver, this is a good guideline.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=91264


----------



## caveman (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice huge fillets.  Good looking smoke!


----------



## roller (Apr 22, 2010)

That is the richest meat you will ever smoke..and I sure is good...Great job.


----------



## macbillybob (Apr 27, 2010)

Second batch is in the smoker today. The first try was a huge hit. I hardly got any. If this time is as good as the last (and I don't know why it wouldn't be) I am going to have to do 10 lbs next time.


----------

